# Remy, the big friendly giant.



## jaspita (Nov 30, 2012)

This is Remy my new baby. he's a blue rex dumbo
I got remy from a rescue, he has short/bald patches on his back and a tumor on the right hand side of his ribs. he's a big guy and *very* calm, I look forward to our adventures together!


----------



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

he is a cutie! blue rex dumbo, what interesting genetics, especially to find at a rescue.


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness....cutest little rex dumbo That is what I plan to get some day


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

He's a good looking rat, I think when I get boys in future I intend to get a dumbo rex or a pair of them haha their whiskers look great. I think it makes them look French


----------



## jaspita (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks everyone, after my last rattied died I did not think id be able to get another (she lived a long 4 1/2 years) but once I saw those cute little french whiskers I knew he was for me!

but the rescue told me that he does not do well with other males, he's okay with females but males tend to pick on him and he lets them, he has a bunch of little scabs from fighting  they said if im going to pair him, pair him with a female and get him fixed.

and of course I plan on getting a friend for him!


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh he is so cute!!! I think that I recognize him from where I get my ratties!!! I really liked him but was told he didn't get along w other boys (which is all I have) so I didn't get him! 
I'm glad he went to a great home. If he is the rattie that I am thinking of I love the rescuer u got him from. She is very helpful. And really loves her fur babies. 
I'm actually going to pick up another baby from her tomorrow. I have the choice of a little small black and white boy or a little bit older black and white boy. 
I'm looking for another black and white cuz my guy passed away a few months a go. So he's cage mates and I are missing him!!. I love ur boy I have a Rex too and they r so cute and really fun!! 
I hope u have a long and happy life w him. Pm me and we can see if u got him from where I think. The rescue is out of Diamond Bar Ca. She is meeting me part way tomorrow because I live down in Murrieta!! Talk to u soon!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

oh man so freaking cute!


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

aw i need a giant rat lol hes so cute look forward to more pics..looove his stubby bully rat face! lol


----------



## jaspita (Nov 30, 2012)

Its been a long while since iv been online D:
but let me give you guys a little update on Remy, 
He's getting fixed tomarrow that way I can have him paired with a female. 
he's also getting his tumor removed.. 

he's a good boy but has some really odd/scary habbits like just hanging out in your lap and then jumping on your arm and digging at it.
it scares me sometimes he just jumps and goes crazy.


----------

